

Open Source Objective-C Code With Github and CocoaPods - nilsou
http://nilsou.com/blog/2013/07/21/how-to-open-source-objective-c-code/

======
sumit_psp
How about creating a wiki page with the project architecture? It will
definitely help me understand the code much faster.

